# Clovelly 30th



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All,

Wopfish and i will be giving it a shot tomorrow morning if anyone is interested. Meet at the carpark for 4.45

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Got to say Chris... you're committed!!!     
I'll be out there Saturday morning weather permitting....


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah - see you there mate!!!


----------

